# Concept Designer für Sci-Fi-Kurzfilm gesucht



## johnbrito (21. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Mein Name ist John und ich weiß, dass ich ein wenig Off-Topic bin, weil es sich bei meinem Projekt nicht um ein Spiel handelt. Aber vielleicht finden sich hier, in der Designer Lounge, dennoch Leute, die Interesse haben, bei einem Independent No-Budget-Science-Fiction-Kurzfilm mitzumachen.
Wir suchen Concept Designer, die Lust (und Zeit) haben, bei unserem Kurzfilm gestaltend mitzuhelfen. Es geht vorrangig um Entwurfszeichnungen für die Locations des Kurzfilms. Wir schon einen weiten Weg gegangen, helfende Hände sind aber immer willkommen 

Vielleicht einige Infos zu ECHOES, unserem Kurzfilm:

DAS PROJEKT

ECHOES ist ein animierter Science Fiction Kurzfilm von etwa 16 Min. Länge, der auch Suspense-Elemente enthält.

Susan, die letzte Überlebende eines Absturzes auf einem Wüstenplaneten, stößt auf ihrer Suche nach Wasser auf eine riesige Industrieanlage. Diese scheint seit Generationen verlassen zu sein - doch der Schein trügt.


WIE WIRD DER FILM AUSSEHEN?
Die Charaktere von Echoes werden im Cellshading-Look animiert, vergleichbar mit Ralph Bakshi's "Fire and Ice" und, dem Look an Feel von "Animatrix - Beyond".



Preview 1

Preview 2

Preview 3

Preview 4

Preview 5
 
WERDEN DIE CHARAKTERE in 3D ANIMIERT?
Nein, wir machen es auf die harte Tour und animieren in 2D; basierend auf dem gefilmten Live-Action Material. 3D wird gelegentlich für Props und einige Hintergründe verwendet.
 

WIE IST DER STATUS DER PRODUKTION?
Der schwierigste Teil der Produktion liegt bereits hinter uns. Die Workflowtests sind abgeschlossen, die Vorproduktion liegt hinter uns, die Live-Action-Sequenzen sind alle gefilmt und geschnitten und der Picture Lock liegt bereits vor. Am Soundtrack wird bereits gearbeitet. Die Concept Designs sind zum großen Teil fertig, es fehlen nur noch einige Sets. Die 3D Modeling Arbeit hat ebenfalls bereits begonnen. 


WER MACHT SONST NOCH MIT?
Die TALE Filmproduktion war so nett, uns eine Greenbox - bestehend aus mehreren Wänden - aufzustellen, und die gesamte Beleuchtung, Manpower und Equipment für den Dreh zu Verfügung zu stellen.
Red Bull und Nescafé gehören zu den Sponsoren.


WAS BRAUCHT IHR?
Wir suchen Concept Designer, die Lust haben, uns beim Design der Sets und einiger Props zu helfen.
- Teile der Mega Struktur
- Korridore
- zweite Absturzstelle...etc


Was GIBT ES DAFÜR?
Leider KEIN GELD, da es No-Budget-Projekt ist, jedoch Ruhm und Ehre zu Hauf    und die Zusammenarbeit in einem motivierten und professionellen Team.

SUCHT IHR AUCH AUF ANDEREN FOREN?
Ja. Und warum? Weil wir wissen, dass Zeit kostbar ist. Uns ist es lieber, dass jemand, der Interesse hat mitzumachen, sich auf ein oder zwei Elemente konzentriert und diese so gestalten kann, dass er oder sie selbst damit zufrieden ist. Wenn der Workload auf mehrere Schultern verteilt wird, dann ist es für den einzelnen leichter, was der Qualität sicherlich zugute kommt. Falls jemand noch Zeit und Muße hat kann er sich natürlich gerne mehr einbringen 


WAS PASSIERT DANN MIT DEM FERTIGEN FILM?
Echoes wird nach Fertigstellung auf verschiedenen Filmfestivals eingereicht und auf Gratis-Plattformen wie beispielsweise youtube.com zur Verfügung gestellt.


GIBT ES BEREITS EINEN VERTRIEB FÜR DEN FILM?
Nein. Es ist nicht realistisch, einen Kurzfilm auf DVD herauszubringen, weil Kurzfilme nur schwer kommerziell zu verwerten sind. Wir tun uns die Arbeit an, weil wir etwas Cooles erschaffen möchten  
Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ein Vertrieb Echoes unbedingt herausbringen will sagen wir natürlich auch nicht „nein”.


WIE KANN ICH EUCH KONTAKTIEREN?
Am besten per Mail an John: visualist@johnbrito.net
Blog: www.johnbritoblog.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/johnbritofilm


WER IST DIESER JOHN BRITO?
Ich habe vor Jahren meine Seele verkauft und lebe davon   Sprich: Ich arbeite in der Werbung. Ich bin Animation Artist und mache 2D und 3D Animationen. Zuvor habe ich als professioneller Storyboard-Artist gearbeitet.
www.johnbrito.net
www.johnbritoblog.com
www.youtube.com/johnbrito78
www.facebook.com/johnbritofilm


Also, falls Dich dieses Projekt anspricht würden wir uns freuen, von Dir zu hören.

Cool wäre es, wenn Du uns dabei auch gleich bißchen über Dich erzählst und uns einen Link zu Deinen Werken oder Samples mitschickst. Dies macht es uns auch leichter zu beurteilen, bei welcher Location deine Talente am besten zum Vorschein kommen.


----------



## Thufeist (28. August 2012)

Gibt es schon ein festes Drehbuch, dass man bei Interesse einsehen kann?!


----------

